# The Wife Wasn't Interested



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Why in the HE double hockey sticks would you blanche and peel them?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Why in the heck would you eat tomatoes of any kind.

They are only good as a pasta sauce base, otherwise a waste of water to grow.

IN MY NOT HUMBLE OPINION.

ED


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

It makes them juicier and exposes the more vibrant colored flesh making the salad more colorful.
Whether it is worth it or not, is a matter of taste/opinion.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Oso954 said:


> Whether it is worth it or not, is a matter of taste/opinion.


Peeling Cherry tomatoes? A total PITA and not worth it. 
IN MY NEVER HUMBLE OPINION. :vs_laugh:
Boy you sure know how to start a controversy.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

de-nagorg said:


> Why in the heck would you eat tomatoes of any kind.
> 
> They are only good as a pasta sauce base, otherwise a waste of water to grow.
> 
> ...



And for a BLT. otherwise they are worthless.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> Why in the HE double hockey sticks would you blanche and peel them?


For the same reason you probably peel a orange.:vs_laugh:You like them better that way.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> For the same reason you probably peel a orange.:vs_laugh:You like them better that way.



Hopefully, your wife has caught on to you.:wink2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Hopefully, your wife has caught on to you.:wink2:


I would think so!


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Cherry tomatoes and other small ones for salads I just slice 'em in half or quarters. And the reason is to get more flavor out of the tomatoes. Like you would onions.

And larger tomatoes need to be sliced for sandwiches like Club Sandwiches, burgers and of course the beloved BL&T. 

And then there are the other uses for tomatoes:

Salsa, Ketchup, French and Russian dressing, tomato paste. Just to name a few.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Hopefully, your wife has caught on to you.:wink2:


*****************:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:*****************


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> *****************:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:*****************



:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------

